# Fungus on Cherry tree



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2014)

does this mean I should get the tree cut down? It's in a busy walkway. Its also on two other limbs


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! It can be dangerous to keep it! It looks like this tree has been badly pruned over years. 

This tree has many decay signs like 2 well grown carpophores and a bad swollen collar around an old branch (I guess there is rotten wood just on the small hole we see under the higher carpophore). I am pretty sure there are columns of rotten wood over and under those signs.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2014)

probably has been badly pruned ..I told my landlord


----------



## tim (Sep 6, 2014)

sulfur shelf is delicious...


----------



## AdamD (Sep 6, 2014)

Damn! That's one fugly tree trunk!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice burl.


----------



## gnathaniel (Sep 7, 2014)

tim said:


> sulfur shelf is delicious...



I'll second that, this is one of the best wild mushrooms I've tried.


----------



## Stone (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes it looks like it's past saving. But you can maybe sell the good wood to furniture makers??


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2014)

You said landlord. Therefore it's not yours to cut down. Leave it in place but send a note to the owner warning about the danger. When it falls over slide yourself underneath and call emergency personnel. After hospitalization and psychological therapy sue the landlord, instant riches! :evil:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 8, 2014)

"I TOLD THE LANDLORD"..meaning he's aware of the situation and that it's his responsibility


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

Touchy!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 9, 2014)

if you come to seattle..you can have the tree


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

I told you. i'll take the cat and the plants. Trees, not so much.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 9, 2014)

package deal only


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

You know it would be best for the kitty!


----------

